

"The Universe is a Giant Hologram" -or- "The Universe is a Metaphor" - Silentio
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126911.300-our-world-may-be-a-giant-hologram.html

======
rms
hell of a story but its a dupe

~~~
Silentio
how so?

